# Heckträger HuckeBike, Hucke Bike



## Feierkater (5. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190541704792&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Ich habe noch einen original Fahrradträger der Firma Hucke Bike zu verkaufen. 
Der Träger ist für alle Fahrzeugen mit Fließ-oder Steilheck geeignet. 
Die Heckklappe bzw. Kaufferaumdeckel sollte einen Metallabschluß haben. 
Die Beladungsobergrenze von max. 50Kg oder drei Fahrrädern darf nicht überschritten werden. 

Der Fahrradträger ist sehr praktisch, da man die Räder nicht schwer  auf´s Auto heben muss - vorallem für Frauen sehr zu empfehlen. 
Gebrauchsanweisung und alle Gurte dabei. 

Da der Träger nicht mehr neu ist, sind Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden, ist aber noch sehr gut erhalten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=210946&d=1307273043


Bei Sofortkauf fallen keine Versandkosten für den Käufer an.


----------



## RMB-Rider (5. Juni 2011)

3, 2, 1, meins!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

